# Anyone build a pull behind mower



## GeneRagulsky (Apr 24, 2007)

I am now the proud owner of my own 4 wheeler.... I started pricing pull behind mowers and decided that it might be a lot less to build one.

Anyone have any ideas.

Thanks


----------



## king0581 (Aug 23, 2009)

I had a buddy that ran across a homemade deck one time. It was a pretty big deck and someone had made up some brackets to mount a motor on the deck and was able to put a tongue on it to pull behind a 4 wheeler.


----------



## tigers46 (Aug 31, 2009)

*mower*

I have been wanting to do the same thing. Pull behinds are over $1000. I have been looking for a mower deck, about a 54" no smaller than a 48". I have a 5 horse motor that I would use and mount ontop of it, hook it to belts. I would build a metal frame with wheels that this would set in and would be adjusted just like a regular mower would be. put a tonue on it and away I go. 
I wish I could down load my picture of what I was thinking. Let me know what you come up with.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

push mower + bungee cords = pull behind

:darkbeer:


----------



## MACHINST (Jul 14, 2005)

Atchison said:


> push mower + bungee cords = pull behind
> 
> :darkbeer:



YOU MUST BE SMOKING THOSE BUNGEE CORDS DUDE.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Take 3 old push mowers and stagger them one forward and the other 2 off each side. Remove the rear tires on front mower and inside front on back 2. Bracket or weld them together level to each other and with just enough overlap not to leave an un-mowed strip. Build yourself a tung to hook to 4wheeler weld it on so it pivots up and down and your off. Get real energetic and put crazy wheels up front so it will turn easier.
Just a thot off the top of my head:darkbeer:


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

GeneRagulsky said:


> I am now the proud owner of my own 4 wheeler.... I started pricing pull behind mowers and decided that it might be a lot less to build one.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas.
> 
> Thanks


I've done it wirh 2 push mower and a homemade frame , works ok had everything so no cost , just some time


----------



## XJCraver (Nov 28, 2008)

I want to build one out of a bush hog... 

A pull-behind type would be best, but a guy could always weld wheels to a 3-point machine and cut the hitch off of it. Mount the engine in front of the gear box and run a shaft to the slip-clutch and bam! you're done. You'd have to use a little bigger engine, but you wouldn't have to worry about tearing things up like you would with a bunch of pushmowers welded together. 

Would be awesome for mowing my pastures. May have to see if I can get one built this winter...

-J


----------

